# Swedish: Bestämd / obestämd form utan adjektiv



## Roberto1976

Hej igen!

Jag förstår hur man ska använda den bestämda formen i uttryck som “det vackra huset”, som innehåller ett attributivt adjektiv.

Men vad händer om det inte finns något adjektiv, särskilt före en relativ bisats? 

Jag har faktiskt råkat läsa dessa tre olika former:

a) huset som… (bestämd form utan artikel)

T ex: _*Huset som jag*__ byggt är vackert och stort._

b) det hus som… (obestämd form med artikel)

T ex: _*Det hus som jag* vill bygga skall vara vackert och stort._

c) det huset som… (bestämd form med artikel)

T ex: _Dom har rivit *det huset som jag* byggt. Det var vackert och stort._

Vad är skillnaden mellan de tre strukturerna, vad det gäller språkbruk och betydelse?

Tusen tack i förväg!


----------



## magnus

Forskjellen mellom de tre strukturene er i all hovedsak en fremhevning (betoning) av artikkelen.

I de skandinaviske språkene får, som du har oppdaget, bestemt form av substantivet, når det står uten adjektiv, som oftest ingen artikkel foran. Artikkelen er jo egentlig overflødig her, da ordets bestemte form allerede markeres gjennom dets endelse (huset).


----------



## jonquiliser

Hej

Knepig fråga!

"Huset som jag byggt är...": en enkel beskrivning av det hus )) som jag har byggt. Här är det bara det huset (som) saken gäller, alla andra hus är irrelevanta. Och huset i fråga är redan färdigt, ett faktum. 

"Det hus som jag vill bygga...": det finns en massa hus, men det som jag vill bygga ska vara si och så. Det här huset är ännu en fundering du har, planer, fantasier... Om du istället säger "huset som jag vill bygga..." låter det mer som att du redan sett ut det i en katalog och vet att det är _just det huset_ (som) du vill bygga, dvs. ett specifikt hus (en specifik modell).

c)... Knepigt värre. Om du säger "De har rivit huset (som) jag byggt" är det ett enkelt konstaterande om just det huset. Säger du "De har rivit det hus som jag har byggt" är det snarast ett svar på frågan "Vilket hus har de rivit?" 

"Det huset som jag byggt...", hmm. Beklagar, har ingen aning om hur jag skulle beskriva orsaken till att/när det ska vara så . Många av resultaten på Google låter dock fel i mina öron. Kanske är det en fråga om skriftspråk vs talspråk? För när jag pratar skulle jag ofta säga sådant som "dom har flyttat till det huset som Svenssons byggde i tiderna", men antagligen skriva samma mening som "De har flyttat till huset som Svenssons byggde i tiderna".

Förhoppningsvis kommer något grammatikfreak snart till undsättning


----------



## Lugubert

Direkt och intutivt tycker jag a) är normalt talspråk, b) mer någonting som jag kopplar till skiftspråk (särskilt utan "som").

c) anses nog "fel". Oftast.

"Det huset, som jag byggt..." med betonat _Det_, och med viss stolt betoning på _jag_, och medan du pekar på det, är däremot helt rätt.

Nästan parallellt till c) är "Den vagnen som kommer där är den vi som skall ta." Rätt för en som talar Göteborgsspråk, men ansett felaktigt i större delen av landet. En lärare i Stockholm skulle bara godkänna (från skriftspråk till talspråk) "Den spårvagn som kommer där..." eller "Spårvagnen som kommer där..."


----------



## Roberto1976

Tusen tack! Era svar är verkligen hjälpsamma, lärorika och intressanta!

Tack, verkligen!


----------



## Roberto1976

Hej igen! 

Igår läste jag satsen:

”Tomten förknippas på *det* vis*et *i Sverige med ...”

Handlar det om ett ”undantag”, ett ”speciellt” uttryck? Eller borde man egentligen säga ”på det vis”?

[EDIT]

Men kanske har jag förstått hur saken fungerar:

- *På det viset* förknippas tomten med [...]”, men:

- Tomten förknippas med [...] *på det vis som* jag tidigare har förklarat.

Stämmer det?


----------



## jonquiliser

Det är "som" efter som gör att man säger "på _det vis_":

På det viset är alla lite knasiga.
På det vis _som_ jag redan förklarat, är alla lite knasiga.


----------



## Roberto1976

Tack, jonquiliser! I så fall hade jag föstått rätt: helt otroligt! 

En vacker dag kommer jag förhoppningsvis att bemästra det här... kanske!


----------



## jonquiliser

Man kunde förresten kanske förklara det som att som-satsen utgör bestämningen, därav ändringen i strukturen.


----------



## Roberto1976

jonquiliser said:


> Man kunde förresten kanske förklara det som att som-satsen utgör bestämningen, därav ändringen i strukturen.


 
Ja, det är faktiskt en utmärkt och praktisk förklaring! Tack ska du ha!


----------



## Xander2024

Hei,

er det noen som kan si meg om det samme gjelder det norske språk?

Takk.


----------

